# PJ's Pets and Pets Unlimited Bettas for sale!



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Just in case anyone's interested, male bettas are $3 (Canadian) this month at PJ's Pets and Pets Unlimited!!!!!

I hope I don't see one I really like!!!!!! Or I'll have to get it!!!!! And I've got nowhere to put a tank (even though I've got two tanks just sitting around screaming for fish!).


----------

